# beloved albert...:(



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I have just gone to play with albert my littel robo hamster, to find him dead. curled up in a ball  

i got him in june , he was only a month old so that makes him what 7 months 


i remember when i got him with his 2 other brothers eddie & cheri

but 2 months later i took him out of the cage because of fighting....

since then he has come on leaps and bounds... happy to be held, loves playing in his ball. and now his tiny littel body in my hand, dead.

im so upset,,, he had such a personality  he made me laugh everday & understood everyword i said or so it seemd  

why is it so unfare !!! i rescue hammies & look after them by every rule in the book , yet he died at such a young age, were their are hammies suffering living beyond old age.

oh littel albert, your cute littel nose  your perfect littel eyebrows , wich made me laugh when i first saw you  

every bit of me is willing for you to come back, but i know you wont  

well albert i guess its your time to wander over rainbow bridge, goodbye little buddy  have fun and be sure o meet you mummy when i come to collect you  
say hhi to the others for me 

dont flirt with to many girls , ha your a heartbreaker  

friday the 13th , it really isnt a lucky day  

RIP my little angel  

love you lots xxx see u soon xx


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

xxR.I.P little manxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear about Albert. 

R.I.P ALBERT XXXX


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

buried or cremated???

xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Ble4ss him....and you chick xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> buried or cremated???
> 
> xx


A burial would be nice.  xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm yh i might 

i'll buy a coffin though .....i dont like the thought of him being cold  
xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> hmm yh i might
> 
> i'll buy a coffin though .....i dont like the thought of him being cold
> xx


you know what's best xxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Albert!

I reckon bury him, hammies love being under the ground and digging, so i'm sure he'd be very grateful for somewhere to dig about, it's a lovely natural tribute to a lovely little animal  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Try not to be too sad that you didn't have him longer, he had 7 months of not wanting or needing anything and having all the love he could possibly want. Its heart breaking that he went so young but try to take comfort that he didn't suffer and he will be waiting for you at the bridge xx.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i decided against a burial ........

But will scatter some of his ashes in the garnden & keep some with jeffrie in my locket 

xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. as others have said try and not be too sad he only lived a short time, you filled his heart with love as much as you could and now hes decided to go to the bridge and play maybe he wants you to take on a new baby.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Thankyou all for your kind words  

i think he did wantme to have a new baby as mum went into [email protected] , to find a 18 month old robo.... Who was fighting with his brother, it was his last chance today to find a home before they were going to put him to sleep.


The vet said Albert most proberly died of a heart attack, its supposed to be quite common in hamsters..
xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Thankyou all for your kind words
> 
> i think he did wantme to have a new baby as mum went into [email protected] , to find a 18 month old robo.... Who was fighting with his brother, it was his last chance today to find a home before they were going to put him to sleep.
> 
> ...


Awwww so what are you going to do?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

We bought Little GEORGE home  , well mum did , i was on my way to huddersfield , going to collect oliver (another rescue) 



xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats great news glad you saved him. aww cant wait to see pics of Oliver.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Ahh hun, sorry to hear about you boy...

...RIP lil man. xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Sending you a big cyber hug xx


----------

